# Glock for the CCW?



## techron

I have a smith and wesson 9mm which i like but is not a subcompact frame. I will be taking the CCW course in Ohio and debating which glock i should get. 

I would like to get some expert advice on this, as it will greatly influence the handgun which i will purchase. 

.357 Glock 33
.38 Glock 28
.40 Glock 27

I am leaning towards the .38 or the .40 not so much the .357 but ide like to hear what you have to say.

I want to stay away from a .45 since i feel that is too big of a caliber for the CCW and since i have a 9mm already i would like to have different caliber.


----------



## Ram Rod

G27 was my everyday carry---well, until I got my G19 that is.


----------



## Joeywhat

There's a .38 Glock? :?


----------



## bluehandgun

the glock 28 is a .380 and not available in the US (i am pretty sure). i vote glock 26.


----------



## JeffWard

Considering the cost of practice ammo, and the fact you already have a 9mm, I'd say 17, 19 or 26...

I've owned a 23 that was a great gun (.40Cal).

Pick your platform (sub compact, compact, or full size)
Pick your caliber (anything over 9mm)
Pick your number! All the Glocks are good.

Then buy a Springfield XD45 and don't look back.

My opinion,
JeffWard


----------



## Mike Barham

Dismiss the puny .380 immediately. There is no point in carrying a .380 the size of any Glock, when you can just as easily carry a 9mm or larger caliber in a gun of the same size. Anyway, the 28 isn't available in the US.

There's about a nickel's worth of difference between the .357 and .40. Either works fine, but both have snappy recoil and are expensive to shoot. I'd choose a 9mm over either, which also works fine for defense with good HP ammo.


----------



## Old Padawan

+1
Go with a 19 or 26.


----------



## hideit

the glock 38 is a 380 and is not imported to the usa
i would choose the g27 from your list but actually i own and would choose the glock26 in 9mm
more bullets in the pistol and with the glock 17 magazines in your pocket for backup you have a lot of capability there


----------



## vernpriest

I'd vote for the Glock 19. I don't find it any harder to conceal than the 26 and you get 5 more rounds. Just my opinion!


----------



## Baldy

I'll pile on with the rest and say G-19 or 26. Just use a cheap practice ammo with the same weight bullet as your defense HP round. If I was going with the .40 I would get the mid size MP-40 as it has a little more weight and can tame the the .40 round right down. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## NAS T MAG

From a fellow Ohio resident, I would suggest a G19. It's a good base to build on. FWIW, I have found the Galco Concealable to be the most desirable OWB holsters. I am not a fan of IWB.

Don't overlook the G26, and I would also consider a G30SF. As you can see from my signature, I like variety.

Good luck.


----------



## rwsnc

I know you wanted to stay away from a .45 but I like the Glock model 36. It's a single stack .45.


----------



## zhurdan

I voted for the .357Sig, simply because I love to shoot mine. I've got a 32C and it is quite possibly the best shooter I own, after plenty of practice, of course. Control over a caliber has, in my opinion, alot more to do with practice practice practice than with wondering how cheap its going to be. When it comes to performance and it's ability to get the job done, I'll go with a more expensive round that will deliver a bit more performance and just absorb the cost somewhere. 357Sig is a great round.

Zhur


----------



## Old Padawan

Mike Barham said:


> Dismiss the puny .380 immediately. There is no point in carrying a .380 the size of any Glock, when you can just as easily carry a 9mm or larger caliber in a gun of the same size. Anyway, the 28 isn't available in the US.
> 
> There's about a nickel's worth of difference between the .357 and .40. Either works fine, but both have snappy recoil and are expensive to shoot. I'd choose a 9mm over either, which also works fine for defense with good HP ammo.


OMG did you change your avatar to Magnum, or is that cold steele?:anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham

Old Padawan said:


> OMG did you change your avatar to Magnum, or is that cold steele?:anim_lol:


I perfected Blue Steel just for the photo shoot. :mrgreen:


----------



## khegglie

The G27 is just about perfect for me. Either that or my G30 when I feel like toting the xtra wt.


----------



## 220combat

I voted 27 because that is my CCW. very easy to conceal even in summer clothes.


----------



## Glockamania®

G27.


----------



## Valkyrie0002

My preferred is a G29 or G30.


----------



## tc2

I carry the 27 with 180 grain hp. I was concerned about recoil. It shoots like a dream and handles great. I double tapped it several times with no problems. I stippled the grip and also reduced the frame myself and it came out great. Now I am looking at the g 21sf as an addition to my gun family. If anyone has comments on the 21sf please advise.
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah

Glock 19 hands down.


----------



## Mulehead

I really like my G26. I'ts compact and accurate. Plus, If you have two weapons of the same caliber, you don't have to buy more than one size ammo. jmho!:smt1099


----------



## Ptarmigan

Of the choices you listed I would recommend the Glock 27. I would, however, suggest that you consider the Glock 19 and 26 as well.


----------



## prcabr4christ

I'd go for the 19 or the 26 as well


----------



## jmg

For CCW G26.


----------



## Playboy Penguin

I voted for the Glock 33. I just love mine. It is small, light, and the .357sig round has really impressed me.


----------



## USAFgsm

I see that a lot of people have ignored your 3 choices and suggested others...

I vote for the .40 cal. My every day carry is the G23, (compact size .40) and I have no problem concealing it under a T-shirt. My dad has the sub-compact .40 and it shoots really nice as well. 


Having that said I'm probably going to be getting a sub-compact 9mm before long


----------



## motymmot

Don't overlook the G26, and I would also consider a G30SF. As you can see from my signature, I like variety.

Good luck.[/QUOTE]

I was going to chime in with the G30sf. I hope to get one this week. I have a G27, my girlfriend likes shooting. So I need a new one.


----------



## Charlie

rwsnc said:


> I know you wanted to stay away from a .45 but I like the Glock model 36. It's a single stack .45.


+1 :smt023


----------



## TOF

Try a few before you buy.
Glocks are OK but not the only option out there.

Full size M&P40's hide quite nicely with 15 +1 in Galco's Summer Comfort IWB holster. You almost forget its there after a few minutes.

:smt179
It arrived yesterday Mike and Bill and is everything I expected. Thank your crew for me, they do good work.

Back to regular programming

Stay safe :mrgreen:


----------



## hideit

i like my g26 but yes on
g27, g36 and g39

I wish the 45GAP would take off big time but 100 years of experience with the 45acp is hard to break


----------



## Roadrash

Another vote for the 26,It is the perfect CCW IMHO.


----------



## toolboxluis

glock 19 is my opinion :smt023


----------



## jdonovannavy

agreed!!


----------



## GRR

hideit said:


> the glock 38 is a 380 and is not imported to the usa
> i would choose the g27 from your list but actually i own and would choose the glock26 in 9mm
> more bullets in the pistol and with the glock 17 magazines in your pocket for backup you have a lot of capability there


What?!? The G38 is a .45 cal compact the size of a G19. I carry one every day with 8+1 rounds of Ranger T 230gr with a couple of spare mags.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The choice should be obvious, It's the one that feels best in *your* hand.

If it were me I'd lean to the .40 gut I get to that conclusion out of what I believe the recoil to be and when it comes to a carry gun one has to think about the follow up shot. That 357 gig round is a good one but the recoil is going to be more that your 9mm by a good bit.

The other choice...A 380 I wouldn't like as my primary carry weapon but that's a personal choice. I know several people that love the round.

So...Hold them all. See that gives you that lovin' feeling and I'm sure you will have many happy times with your new purchace:smt023


----------



## Night Gunner

*O ya*

I love my 33 wont carry anything else.


----------



## RUT

Another vote here for the venerable G19!


----------



## knoxrocks222

i carry my G19 everyday i love it just load it up with +P rounds and ull be aight


----------



## js27mw11

For those that carry a G19, what brand/type of holster do you use?


----------



## knoxrocks222

black hawk, and i have my uncle mikes in the pants holster

heres my uncle mikes 

















knox


----------



## lostsoul

G29:mrgreen:


----------



## Glockamania®

js27mw11 said:


> For those that carry a G19, what brand/type of holster do you use?


Galco WB226 for my G23:


----------



## Old Padawan

G23 in a skyops at work and I generaly use the USA when wearing jeans. If I use a belt holste it is the Side Snap Scabbard. On occasion it makes it into a jackass holster rig. With winter comming I will probably get more use out of the shoulder holster for the next couple of months.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2763&GunID=49

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2101&GunID=49

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2531&GunID=49

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=655&GunID=49


----------



## hi im drummer03

Out of the ones posted i would go G27.Get the +1 Glock extension mag as well...


----------



## Double0

19 or 26


----------



## RayZorback

*Same Question, different Glocks....*

I'm looking to carry a Glock on my ankle. I'm a big guy with big hands and I like a high caliber round with good grain for the power.

Anyway, I was thinking about the G30SF (.45 cal) or a G23 (.40 cal). I'm leaning toward the .45 cal. Both of them feel really nice in my hand. REALLY nice.

*Side notes:*
Do they make a G30SF compensated? Is there a need for it?
What is a fair price on these guns? Locally the G30SF runs $559 and the G23 is $510. The reg. G30 is $567.

Thanks! I'm new to hand guns but have been shooting rifles all my life! I've enjoyed reading the forum!


----------



## TcRoc

Glock 30 sf is next on my list,,prices your finding are average ,,don't pay anymore than what you have listed,,great gun


----------



## TcRoc

Here is my carry rig for my G26,,it's from a new private maker,no name yet is what I'm guessing,,anyway he sells them on Glock talk in the sponsor showcase section


----------



## Black Metal

knoxrocks222 said:


> black hawk, and i have my uncle mikes in the pants holster
> 
> heres my uncle mikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knox


I hope your left handed! If not your drawing your gun across your body when you draw.


----------



## DaveShooter

*which Glock for CCW*



Mike Barham said:


> Dismiss the puny .380 immediately. There is no point in carrying a .380 the size of any Glock, when you can just as easily carry a 9mm or larger caliber in a gun of the same size. Anyway, the 28 isn't available in the US.
> 
> There's about a nickel's worth of difference between the .357 and .40. Either works fine, but both have snappy recoil and are expensive to shoot. I'd choose a 9mm over either, which also works fine for defense with good HP ammo.


 I am also in Ohio close to Dayton take the glock 19 with a good hollow point for self-defense
DaveShooter


----------



## bailegb

I have carried a G36 for 4 years now. Don't even know it is there. Very concealable and even though it is only a single stack, having a handful of 45 hollow point at the ready is very comforting in any situation.


----------



## Brevard

Drew_Rami_P said:


> I hope your left handed! If not your drawing your gun across your body when you draw.


To me looks like he only has to pull straight up. Besides he may only be doing that to show how easy it is too conceal.

Now I would venture away from the .380. Unless you just want a gun to plnk with. I personally would shy away from the 9mm as it is too small of a round for my taste. Havent shot the .357 but it probably has a ton of recoil. The glock 27 shot pretty good. About the same as the glock 23 in my opinion.

Held a glock 30 sf today. Pretty bulky around the frame if you ask me. It may be better to check on the g36 sf with the single stack frame. Very comfortable. I would suggest either the 27, 30sf, or 36sf.


----------



## Black Metal

Brevard said:


> To me looks like he only has to pull straight up. Besides he may only be doing that to show how easy it is too conceal.


If you didn't notice it is his back in the picture. How could he pull up while drawing with out sweeping his body or at best his leg before the gun is in front of him?


----------



## Brevard

Heck I wore mine like that a few time. Pull straight up till it clears the holster then bring it to your side. You arent sweeping it across your body. Besides, like a guy at work told me. He likes his like that because he can reach back pull it out and hold it behind him without the person seeing it. Then it is a quick movement and it is in front of him. Or he can keep it hid if the situation ends up being he doesnt need it and then there is no fashing of a gun at all.

I guess it is a personal preference.


----------



## FatRotty

*Just got it but is really nice*

go with G27. Haven't had it long but love it.


----------



## maddmatt02

FatRotty said:


> go with G27. Haven't had it long but love it.


have you shot a 26? Im looking at the 27 but the range mostly only has 9's so I only shot a 26. much more felt recoil? (if youve shot a 26 that it)


----------



## precisioncg

*G26 or G27*

I'm also looking for a CCW pistol and can't decide on the G26 or 27. I suspect that the 26 will have a more managable recoil but I like the power of the 27. Any thoughts?


----------



## jsm190

+1 on the 27, same size as a 26 but big bore = bigger holes.


----------



## Thewrench1082

I voted the 27 also, size wise its the same as a 33 or even a 26. It makes bigger holes than all three of the weapons you chose. Ammo is cheaper and a somewhat more available(in my neck of the woods) A lot of people will say get a 26 or a 19 because of capacity. Also the ammo is cheaper. Anyone you choose you will not be disappointed in I assure you that.


----------



## Glock

youll love the 27, the 26 is nice too.


----------



## Bill Spider

Glock 26


----------



## lonewolf2810

I have the 27 and the recoil isn't bad at all. If you think you have an issue with recoil then you should stick with the 26 but give the 27 a shot. Try to find someone that has one and see if you can shoot it. I love the 27 has a little more knock down power, but that is just me. :smt023

Besides for the cost of a barrel and a new mag you can convert the 27 to a 26 and have 2 very nice shooters. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## SMann

The OP posted one time in June of 2008. I don't think he's here anymore.


----------



## dondavis3

I voted for the .38 Glock trying to suggest a 9mm Glock. I didn't know Glock made a .38 cal.

I own a Glock 26 in 9mm and you talk about a sweet gun. Very small, easy to hide, very accurate and fairly easy to find and buy.










You might want to consider a Sig Saur or a Walther PPK in a .380 cal. same plus spec's as the Glock 26 in size, weight etc. just in a .380 (9mm short).

:smt1099


----------



## Steve S

My wife and I both carry Glock 26's and sometimes and a Kahr PM9.


----------



## spongebobmac

g27, 40 , my buddy has one , and ive shot it , feels real good


----------



## Glockomadtic

*33*

33 its 9mm from hell. Even though its 357 sig.


----------



## tateb24

Glock 26, heavy but reliable with Pearce sleeve extension.


----------



## hi im drummer03

Drew_Rami_P said:


> I hope your left handed! If not your drawing your gun across your body when you draw.


+2. I dont see that being fast when drawing.


----------



## dosborn

I have carried both the 26 and 27. Currently with the 27 but plan to buy a 9mm barrel soon for cheaper range visits. I will still shoot .40 but not as much.


----------



## HogMan87

G 19 is hard to beat.:smt023


----------



## knoxrocks222

easy killer im right handed but i also have a 76 inch arm span and its not that hard for me to reach around now and days i just carry a 26 in a pancake clip on holster in the pants that i got from dosborn:smt023


----------



## Freedom1911

None of the above.

Go Glock 19 4thGen when they come out.

Replacing my Beretta Cheetah with a Gen4 G19.


----------



## MonsterB

I have in my plans to get either a 26( I already have 2 9mm so Id kinda like to keep it all in the same family) or a 27, and Im starting to really lean torwards the 27.....lately I cant find 9mm anywhere and 40 is everywhere.....the 27 is such a great gun, but so is the 26......I guess the only logical solution is to get one of both....


----------



## MonsterB

Freedom1911 said:


> None of the above.
> 
> Go Glock 19 4thGen when they come out.
> 
> Replacing my Beretta Cheetah with a Gen4 G19.


yes and good luck finding one....better order one now if you can....I cant find hardly any 19 or 26 or 27 anywhere, most places are out of them most of the time....never mind the hoopla thats surrounding the 4th gen....the fact that you cant even find a pic anywhere of one makes me think it may be longer than expected to see them..I am going to a big gun show in January with money to burn, I know its a crazy long shot but you never know what might be there....


----------



## dondavis3

+12 MonsterB

Great solution - buy both 

By the way - your ammo situation is just the oppisite of mine - we have 9 mm everywhere and almost no 40. 

:smt1099


----------



## MonsterB

Hmmm maybe I could ship you some and you could do the same in return? Haha, usually I can find 9mm around, two weeks ago it was in every store around, but like usual, its gone almost overnight.....I bought 600 rounds but of course its all gone now....next time I see it Im getting 1000 rounds, gonna use 1/2 of it and try to sit on the other 1/2...


----------



## MonsterB

And also, Im still leaning torwards the 27....I havent owned a glock yet, but have wanted one for a long time, and its gonne be my ccw, which I want to be as reliable as possible....so thats why Im going Glock, plus plenty of other reasons....my biggest problem is trying to decide between that, the 26, and the 19....I have shot and like them all, and while my other guns are 9mm I think Im gonna get the 27...hopefully its everything I think it will be...will have one in a week or two...


----------



## Zertek

for CCW 27


----------



## MonsterB

So I went and got the 26...they had a 27 right next to it for the same price but I ended up sticking with 9mm....I dont really feel bad because I love this new gun so much its silly....Ill just get a 27 in a month or two, but for now will be happy with the 26....I got it on Thursday, got a day off from work, went over my buddys and cleaned it (while selling him my Sig sp2009), then went shooting a couple hours later.....heres a pic of my first target, from 10 yards....









I dont want to sound crazy but I have owned a few guns and this is my first Glock and I am finding out what the Glock thing is really all about.....this gun is incredible, its better than I could have even hoped it would be and I am just so happy I finally got myself a Glock....I want my gun to shoot straight and shoot all the time, and this gun has done more than that....Ive already put 500+ rounds through it since Thursday and I have not had a single problem.....I bought this gun knowing that my buddies are Sig fans, and even they cant help being impressed by it....the Hype is real, these things rock!


----------



## MonsterB

By the way before yoy flame me on my target, keep in mind Ive never shot a sub compact befre that target in my life, and have only been shooting for about 2-3 months.....mostly on a Sig sp2009, but Ive logged about 3000 rounds since I started.....so Im sure alot of you can shoot better but for me that is one of the tightest groups Ive ever shot and it was on a brand new gun......lets just say I fell in love right away.....


----------



## dondavis3

Congratulations on your new Glock.

I own a 26 and feel the same as you do about it. :mrgreen:

Oh, and the target looks fine to me. :smt023

:smt1099


----------



## imager67

The G26 is a fine gun. Everything about it is great. Accuracy, weight, size. etc.


----------



## Freedom1911

MonsterB said:


> yes and good luck finding one....better order one now if you can....I cant find hardly any 19 or 26 or 27 anywhere, most places are out of them most of the time....never mind the hoopla thats surrounding the 4th gen....the fact that you cant even find a pic anywhere of one makes me think it may be longer than expected to see them..I am going to a big gun show in January with money to burn, I know its a crazy long shot but you never know what might be there....


Well, I never said they would be easy to find. Or that you could get them quickly.
My main CCW is sold now. Bills to pay and all. When I get caught up I will get the G19. Until then I will carry what I have.
Funny how things work out. Some areas have 9mm ammo easy to find, others 40sw etc.
I have brought most of my pistols to 9mm. Sold off all but one 45 and 22lr. 45acp is over 21.00 for 50 rounds here. 9mm and 22lr are the least expensive.
Any way. Glocks seem to be very good guns.
Good luck on your buy.


----------



## billd

Glock is running a really good deal on the 27 right now. It comes with three magazines.


----------



## pic

I like the 27 with an in the pocket holster. I've carried since 81 , the convienence of carrying in the pocket is nice to just grab the gun, shove in your pocket and go ,no fiddling around with a shoulder holster or ankle etc. plus the wife never notices . . It may be a slow draw but not in all situations. I;ve been in a situation where I can go very unnoticed and have both or one hand in my pocket(s) with my hand already on the hand gun. fastest draw possible. try keeping a hand on your side arm with a shoulder or pancake without raising suspicion


----------



## gunluver

MonsterB...dont worry about your target, it looks fine to me. I wouldn't want to be a bad guy if you're shooting a group like that at 10 yds!


----------



## JoeInKS

Glock 26

GREAT weapon especially with a 33 shot clip (yes, not a conceal and carry weapon at that point but a hoot to look at)


----------



## hedgehog23

glock 23


----------



## DEVILDOG24

tc2 said:


> I carry the 27 with 180 grain hp. I was concerned about recoil. It shoots like a dream and handles great. I double tapped it several times with no problems. I stippled the grip and also reduced the frame myself and it came out great. Now I am looking at the g 21sf as an addition to my gun family. If anyone has comments on the 21sf please advise.
> Thanks
> Tom


I HAVE A G20sf AND IT IS MY FAVORITE. ALSO HAVE A29sf for summer concealment. hides easily under a t-shirt with a clip-draw. my guess is you will not be disappointed.:smt1099


----------



## flieger67

MonsterB said:


> yes and good luck finding one....better order one now if you can....I cant find hardly any 19 or 26 or 27 anywhere, most places are out of them most of the time....never mind the hoopla thats surrounding the 4th gen....the fact that you cant even find a pic anywhere of one makes me think it may be longer than expected to see them..I am going to a big gun show in January with money to burn, I know its a crazy long shot but you never know what might be there....


I suppose that this info may be of little use to you now, but the Gen4 19 is not likely coming out until this summer.

Depending on where you are living and shopping, it shouldn't be too hard to locate a current 3rd gen 19. When I had my local shop order me a 19 with the RTF2 finish in late January, they were able to get it into their shop in less than 48 hours and they got 2 others at the same time that they ordered mine through their distributor network.


----------



## crinko

ordered and picked up my glock 33 last month and then transferred my buddies 29 to me so at the moment the 10mm is my carry piece


----------



## tuf8seconds

G33 (357sig.) is the only way to go. You get the same power as the .40 pushing a 9mm size lead instead of a 10mm size lead. That means; hotter, faster (1350fps), flatter, more energy, more velocity, what's your life worth. What if you had to shoot through something like a wood door or a car door to protect your family? If some is good, more is better!!!!!


Keep on Glockin'


----------



## hardbargin

techron said:


> I have a smith and wesson 9mm which i like but is not a subcompact frame. I will be taking the CCW course in Ohio and debating which glock i should get.
> 
> I would like to get some expert advice on this, as it will greatly influence the handgun which i will purchase.
> 
> .357 Glock 33
> .38 Glock 28
> .40 Glock 27
> 
> I am leaning towards the .38 or the .40 not so much the .357 but ide like to hear what you have to say.
> 
> I want to stay away from a .45 since i feel that is too big of a caliber for the CCW and since i have a 9mm already i would like to have different caliber.


 how about a glock 36. slimline.


----------



## redfalcon302

hardbargin said:


> how about a glock 36. slimline.


Not to be a butt, but did you miss the part where he said he wanted to _avoid_ the .45????


----------



## NickFox

*My 2 cents... (just the FNG)*

I know I'm the FNG, and I joined really because of Kahr issues (shocker)... but needless to say, I AM a Glock guy, though and through. I own both .40 and .45 cal (23, 27 and 36) and ultimately, bought a Kahr CW40 for ccw. Here's my glockage:

G23 - GREAT home defense weapon, shoots AMAZING (have a 23c so snappiness is kinda mitigated- honestly, .40 recoil doesn't bother me anyway, I practice)... Regardless of how great the 23c's PROs are, the con is that it's plain difficult to conceal, at least for most.

SO, for CCW purposes I bought a G27. LOVE IT. same reliablilty (same AMAZING auto-trigger, which is IMHO the best thing any glock's got going for it, and of course AK-like reliablilty). YES, the G27's shorter grip is great for CCW- BUT, it's still as thick as a brick!! Also, shooting mags without pinky extensions is plain silly with mini-glock, especially .40 with that snap. Again, .40 recoil doesn't bother me, but with 2 fingers on only, let's just say it took some practice to shoot as accurately with the G27 as the G23. In fairness, I'm probably 85% there.. NOT 100... Bottom Line: GREAT weapon, but (at least for me) too thick to CCW effectively.

G36: I know you already said you're against the .45... but this to me makes no sense. IN FACT, I would sooner choose the .45 over ALL - especially if you're asking about .380!!! (Don't ever bother carrying one of those!!).. .45 is aheavier bullet, and with slower muzzle velocities has LESS snap (significantly) than the .40.. in fact, it's kinda puppy-dog like, like a 9mm. Someone already pointed out valid fact about .357 sig, but ammo's a pain in the ass to get, and I'd sooner go .45 model 36 slimline. POINT 2 re: 36 - you mentioned CCW, and slimline IS thinner.. (still thick compared to kahr tho).

Latest Pistol: Kahr Cw40. AMAZING for CCW - TINY. CW is not the micro (PM model is) what's crazy is that the CW actually has a LONGER barrel, yet SHORTER overall length than G27.... AND, you're comparing smallest glock to SECOND SMALLEST kahr.. so this goes to show. I know you aksed about Glock, but the kahr deserves a mention, because im my opinion, it's kind of the best of ALL worlds *(except trigger!): kahrs CW is kinda like taking the best of a G27 AND a G23c AND the "slim-line" ness of a 36.. all in one - AND NARROWER THAN ALL THE GLOCKS. period.

ALSO, if you have any doubts about the severity of difference in thickness, go to a store and field strip BOTH pistols - hold one in each hand and look (top view) at the frame in each hand- look HOW MUCH tinier the kahr is - without the slides on, you can REALLY see the difference.... So regarding CCW, I really do encourage you to look at the slimline .45, model 36. GREAT GREAT pistol too. And the Glock trigger SPANKS the kahr, it aint even a fair fight there.

In terms of simplicity, reliability AND a ferrocious trigger, you just CAN NOT BEAT A GLOCK. They are MADE to shoot fast, and follow up. in retrospect, I probably would have opted for .357 sig, if only ammo was easier to procure. I made my choice with .40 as my primary, and I'm happy I did- you can find .40 everywhere - you can find 9mm for a damn.. I guess it comes down to geography.


----------



## tuf8seconds

techron said:


> I have a smith and wesson 9mm which i like but is not a subcompact frame. I will be taking the CCW course in Ohio and debating which glock i should get.
> 
> I would like to get some expert advice on this, as it will greatly influence the handgun which i will purchase.
> 
> .357 Glock 33
> .38 Glock 28
> .40 Glock 27
> 
> I am leaning towards the .38 or the .40 not so much the .357 but ide like to hear what you have to say.
> 
> I want to stay away from a .45 since i feel that is too big of a caliber for the CCW and since i have a 9mm already i would like to have different caliber.


G33 (357sig.).....I say go with the 357sig. The G31, G32 & G33 are all awesome. The 357sig. is what the big boys shoot. When they designed the 357sig, they were trying to match the ballistics of a 357mag, shooting a 125gr bullet. In an average load such as the Remington JHP, they got close. The 357mag. comes out blazin' at 1450fps. while the 357sig. hauls ass at 1350fps. Check it out for yourself 9mm Ballistics Chart | Ballistics 101 .....Now I ask you, are you gonna run with the Big Dogs....or, keep your ass on the porch????


----------



## Glock Doctor

techron said:


> ...... I would like to get some expert advice on this, as it will greatly influence the handgun which i will purchase.
> 
> .357 Glock 33
> .38 Glock 28
> .40 Glock 27
> 
> I am leaning towards the .38 or the .40 not so much the .357 but ide like to hear what you have to say. I want to stay away from a .45 since i feel that is too big of a caliber for the CCW and since i have a 9mm already i would like to have different caliber.


Didn't read the entire thread; however, by now, you must have been told, at least twice, that there are no Glock 38's in America. (There should be; but, there aren't. Besides it's not 38; it's 380 Auto.)

I'm not going to vote because I wouldn't use or carry anything on your list. For your first Glock I strongly suggest you consider either a G-19 or a G-17. Otherwise I think you'll both, 'overgun' yourself as well as have a hard time shooting straight. (And, then, there's the expense!)

PS: 'Expert'? I don't know. On the internet everyone, including first year owners, is an expert! I do, however, know Glocks better than most; and I've been doing this for a really long time, too - OK.


----------



## VAMarine

This thread is almost three years old and the OP hasn't been back since.


----------



## Glock Doctor

VAMarine said:


> This thread is almost three years old and the OP hasn't been back since.


So it is! Well, then, why doesn't somebody kill the thing? (I did say I hadn't read the whole thead - Right!) :mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine

Glock Doctor said:


> So it is! Well, then, why doesn't somebody kill the thing? (I did say I hadn't read the whole thead - Right!) :mrgreen:


No worries, someone probably just felt inclined to vote on a three year old poll and revive the thread, the poll has since been closed and this thread can die a natural death....again.


----------



## Packard

Black Metal said:


> If you didn't notice it is his back in the picture. How could he pull up while drawing with out sweeping his body or at best his leg before the gun is in front of him?


I mentioned this a long time ago in another thread. I don't approve of the SOB unless the grip is in the "up" position to avoid aiming at your own body.

It was pointed out to me at that time that I must not approve of a shoulder rig either as you have the weapon pointed to your arm at one point. (I don't wear shoulder rigs, but the Dirty Harry style would resolve that issue).

Also, the appendix carry has the same disadvantage, but I like the appendix carry.

So I guess it all boils down to training. Train yourself never to put your finger inside the trigger guard until you are on-aim and you should be OK.

Also, the SOB carry requires the longest of Tee-Shirt tails or it will reveal when sitting. That is not nearly the case with other positions on the body.


----------

